# Identifying the different types of DC motor



## bazou (Sep 11, 2009)

btw, here's a freebie:
Electric motor handbook (2004)


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

The link is bogus. It says the download limit for free users so you can't download. If you have the PDF send it to my private email and I will post on my site for others to download with out the garbage site to deal with. 

Pete 

PM me and I will send you my email address to use.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

bazou said:


> Just to make sure:
> 
> Series has 2 or 4 terms (4 allows to go in reverse)


Most times 



> SepEx has 2 or 4 terms.


Always 4 terminals to my knowledge. Usually A1,A2,F1,F2.



> To differentiate from series wound motor, look at the field leads : they are much thicker on a series wound motor.


Series motor field coils usually have thick copper ribbon windings. SepEx field coils have round copper wire windings. You might be able to see this more clearly where the coil is terminated to the S or F terminal, sometimes called a coil lead. 



> Compound has 6 terms (2 A's, 2 S's and 2 F's)


Not necessarily, but good enough for now.



> q3) To check how it runs, connect A1 and S1 then connect car battery to A2 and S2 ?


Yeah, that should work, for series motors and compound. For SepEx, A1 to F1 to battery and A2 to F2 to other battery terminal.



> For example, in Jim Husted's thread, we are told to count the comm bars, but I have no idea what they actually are..


Check out Jim's web site. Some good pictures and info there. 

http://www.hitorqueelectric.com/ 

Good luck,

major


----------



## bazou (Sep 11, 2009)

major said:


> Good luck,
> 
> major


Thanks, thanks, thanks and THANKS!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

bazou said:


> btw, here's a freebie:
> Electric motor handbook (2004)



The Book can be downloaded from here:

http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw/Electric_VW/PDF_Books.html


----------



## bazou (Sep 11, 2009)

major said:


> Yeah, that should work, for series motors and compound. For SepEx, A1 to F1 to battery and A2 to F2 to other battery terminal.


Can I just connect the motor to the car battery and let it run, or do I really need to give it a load? 

If it needs to be under load, what would be a good idea for testing purpose?

Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

bazou said:


> Can I just connect the motor to the car battery and let it run, or do I really need to give it a load?


I have no idea how you would load the motor at the place where I imagine you're going.  Just a no load test to see if it actually spins on electrical. The best you'll be able to do.


----------



## bazou (Sep 11, 2009)

major said:


> I have no idea how you would load the motor at the place where I imagine you're going.  Just a no load test to see if it actually spins on electrical. The best you'll be able to do.


Have no idea either, just making sure I wont break it if start it with no load.

thx!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

> For SepEx, A1 to F1 to battery and A2 to F2 to other battery terminal.


If the motor is SepEx and you are only attaching 12 volts then you can wire it up and run it under no load. You will not overspeed the SepEx motor with this little power. You can even test a big series with 12 volts and not overspeed it. 

With full pack voltage it is another matter. 

Pete


----------

